# 1967 Full Rear Quarters



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

I'm going to be purchasing a couple of full quarters. The first question, does anyone have pictures of the sections of the 1/4 panel next to the sail panel and the section where the rear of the quarter meets the tail panel. My concern is, does the quarter include the rain gutter and the sawtooth sections that hold the weather stripping around the corners of the trunk lid? I saw a rear deck on Craigslist made by Dynacorn that included the sawtooth areas on both ends next to the inside sail panel. I ordered and received one but it didn't include the two areas just mentioned. The same with the tail panel. So do I have to fabricate that section so it looks original? The other question is: who is making the better full quarter or is there only one manufacturer for all suppliers? I've searched the internet and youtube, I've only found one old video of someone who waited 8 years until the full 1/4's came out, The video didn't really give a good view of the back side of the areas I'm concerned with. Thanks


----------



## newsandu002 (Sep 14, 2016)

I believe Goodmark is making them. Check with Ames Performance.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I just ordered both quarters for my 67. They are being shipped so I don’t have them yet but when I get them, I will send some pictures.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

As far as I'm aware all the FULL 1/4s Do Not have the drip rail section and/or trunk gutter.
The current '66 project needed full quarters and we had to heavily modify the '67's since '66's are not avail;


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Colorado, Who did you order the 1/4's from? I'll be waiting for those pictures--------the corner where it curls around the trunk lid and the rear deck piece and at the tail panel piece. Thanks


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I ordered from Dynacorndepot.com. So far it has been relatively smooth, but I don’t yet have them. I had them shipped to a depot location to save a little money but I will have to pick them up myself.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

My quarters came in. Overall, I am happy with the purchase process and the product. I haven't put them on yet and won't for a while, so I can't speak to the fit, but they look good. 

One of the questions was about the rain gutter inside the trunk. It is NOT on the new quarter, so they will have to be removed from the old and added to the new. Luckily, mine are in good shape.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Here are a few more.


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Thanks Colorado for the Pictures. This clears up a few of my concerns but I have more request. Could you take two more pictures of the edge corner area that the trunk lid will close next to, the corner where the deck panel joins and the other corner, most rearward where the tail panel is joined? Thanks


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Try these


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Colorado67GTO, 
Thanks a lot for the pictures. Overhaul the quarters look really good.


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Colorado67GTO said:


> My quarters came in. Overall, I am happy with the purchase process and the product. I haven't put them on yet and won't for a while, so I can't speak to the fit, but they look good.
> 
> One of the questions was about the rain gutter inside the trunk. It is NOT on the new quarter, so they will have to be removed from the old and added to the new. Luckily, mine are in good shape.


Hello,
I contacted you back when you were in the process of buying your quarters. At that time I asked you to send me some pictures when you got them. You sent several pictures and I again thank you for that.
I basically missed the boat for buying my quarters and now they are back-ordered everywhere. So I started doing the next best thing and started looking for used. Come to find out there's not to many of those around eighter.
Here's the story! I started looking on Facebook and I was referred to this guy in Colorado Springs that advertises on Facebook and he said he had a left and right full quarters. Although he had all my contact information, I had none of his. I wanted some verified information from him to give me some assurance the deal wasn't a scam. He then stop communicating with me until this week, when he said he sold the used quarters but he had a new aftermarket set. He quoted me a very reasonable price for both quarters plus the shipping. Then this is where the story gets interesting. I asked him for some pictures. He sends the pictures, and I said I'd seen those pictures before! Wait a minute!. OK, Ready for this? They were the same pictures you sent me. How can that be, I thought. 
So my question to you is, did you sell the quarters to a guy in Colorado Spring or did you end up using them,
The pictures were identical you sent to me right down to your blue and white sneakers that somehow got in the pictures.
So, long story short with him having your pictures and not giving me any verified contact information, The "Red Flags" went up. 
Since this guy is also from Colorado, Do you happen to know or know of him? He says his first name is Robin, if that helps. 
I just thought you might be able to shed some light on this situation.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Sixty7GTO said:


> Hello,
> I contacted you back when you were in the process of buying your quarters. At that time I asked you to send me some pictures when you got them. You sent several pictures and I again thank you for that.
> I basically missed the boat for buying my quarters and now they are back-ordered everywhere. So I started doing the next best thing and started looking for used. Come to find out there's not to many of those around eighter.
> Here's the story! I started looking on Facebook and I was referred to this guy in Colorado Springs that advertises on Facebook and he said he had a left and right full quarters. Although he had all my contact information, I had none of his. I wanted some verified information from him to give me some assurance the deal wasn't a scam. He then stop communicating with me until this week, when he said he sold the used quarters but he had a new aftermarket set. He quoted me a very reasonable price for both quarters plus the shipping. Then this is where the story gets interesting. I asked him for some pictures. He sends the pictures, and I said I'd seen those pictures before! Wait a minute!. OK, Ready for this? They were the same pictures you sent me. How can that be, I thought.
> ...


Wow Dave. RED FLAG. RED FLAG. I definitely used them and did not sell them. 

I know the Internet is a wild and woolly place, but that gave me a chill. I have never had anything like that happen to me directly.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

RUN FORREST RUN!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> RUN FORREST RUN!


I told him the same thing in a different thread an hour or two ago. I really didn’t copy you. It just seemed timely to tell him to run from this deal. Great minds think alike😁


----------

